# Backyard gecko



## Trademark (Jun 16, 2008)

Since the nights started heating up, we've had a mysterious explosion in the moth population around our house, so while I was out hunting for a special treat for the mantises, I saw this little guy hanging out above our door. Not sure what he is, but I thought you'd enjoy him as much as I did!


----------



## Stephen Shikaze (Nov 8, 2008)

Very cool. Looks like a Mediterranean House Gecko (Hemidactylus turcicus). Not Native but still a nice find.  

-Stephen


----------



## Frack (Nov 8, 2008)

HI, I have tons of these around my house. They like to hang out on the underhang of the roof and catch moths at night.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 5 pet Med. geckos that look just like that. They can't survive my local weather, though I have some interesting salamandars in my backyard.


----------

